# Partners trouble downloading their payment statements



## Hugh G (Sep 22, 2016)

I have spent five days trying to get any response from UBER HELP regarding access to pay statements and data (csv file etc) for the pay period 13th June - 19th June

This appeared around Friday last week when the GST/VAT issue surfaced









Today I again sought help and now this appears -

*"We're aware that some partners are having trouble downloading their payment statements. *
*We're fixing this as quickly as possible and should be resolved in the next few days. *
*If you issue is not about downloading payment statements, let us know below."*​
Note that there is no date on this message so an audit trail is unavailable (Standard Covert Uber Procedure)


----------

